# Boring...



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

No new reviews, pics, sound, ride, fast lap on a circuit or Monaco... no nothing. Just boring...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

VerTTigo said:


> No new reviews, pics, sound, ride, fast lap on a circuit or Monaco... no nothing. Just boring...


I guess things will slow down a bit now!! We are all too eager to see what is coming and when. No doubt prices will be next and then an idea of when orders will be taken.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

that because they are preparing to launch the 'family car' version of the TT :lol:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I doubt we'll hear/read any reviews for a good while.
The cars unveiled at Geneva will be pre-production models. Production will not have started yet so there won't be any showroom/demo cars or press cars out there yet.
It's the same with the M3/M4, launched in January at the Detroit show... Apart from a few press guys getting passenger seat time in a pre production car with one of BMW's DTM driver at the wheel, nothing. No reviews yet.
With the MK3 on sale at the end of the year, it will be a while yet before get to read any meaningful reviews.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

I believe they have yet to pass the road worthiness test.
Not sure how long that takes, but I'm guessing once that's done production can start and then reviews will start happening.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

They need to get a move on as they have effectively killed the old Mk2 off and people will lose interest unless they start seeing roadtests and more definite info.

e.g. I'm reading a lot of positive stuff about the Golf R on the web and may well progress with sussing that out for my next choice of car instead of waiting around for the Mk3, if I don't start seeing more Mk3 hard facts and hands-on tests soon.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TortToise said:


> They need to get a move on as they have effectively killed the old Mk2 off and people will lose interest unless they start seeing roadtests and more definite info.
> 
> e.g. I'm reading a lot of positive stuff about the Golf R on the web and may well progress with sussing that out for my next choice of car instead of waiting around for the Mk3, if I don't start seeing more Mk3 hard facts and hands-on tests soon.


It's the way it's always been, shut the old production line, install the new line. Train the assembly workers, triall build of vehicles... Could be 100+ of those, sign off when 100% happy. Start production. It all takes time. 
Obviously some won't be able to wait due to their circumstances and some will simply lose patience, money burning a hole in their pockets but plenty of people will to wait to get their hands on the MK3.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder when we'll see the TT Configurator back on the Audi site so that we can all start building our dream new TT.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

TortToise said:


> I'm reading a lot of positive stuff about the Golf R on the web and may well progress with sussing that out for my next choice of car instead of waiting around for the Mk3, if I don't start seeing more Mk3 hard facts and hands-on tests soon.


The Golf R is on my radar too, but since I won't be buying a new car for a couple of years yet I have time for the Mk3 to shake through to the dealers. I'm glad I'm not looking to make a purchase soon or it would be a real dilemma.

The R bodes well for the new TTS as well, in my opinion. If the can make a Golf perform that well then the TT with basically the same configuration should be off the charts!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

RockKramer said:


> I doubt we'll hear/read any reviews for a good while.
> The cars unveiled at Geneva will be pre-production models. Production will not have started yet so there won't be any showroom/demo cars or press cars out there yet.


I'd read somewhere that the model shown was only 90% the final version anyway.

I suppose it also gives them time to make any minor last minute changes based on feedback from the public.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

dbm said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > I'm reading a lot of positive stuff about the Golf R on the web and may well progress with sussing that out for my next choice of car instead of waiting around for the Mk3, if I don't start seeing more Mk3 hard facts and hands-on tests soon.
> ...


My TT has just gone four years old ... I have an extended warranty out to the five year mark so I'm looking to chop it in inside the next 6-9 months whilst it still holds a decent amount of secondhand value and before it enters into the period where things will invariably start to go wrong with age (absolutely no problems to date) and it gets expensive to get mechanical warranties.

If I could see some actual hard evidence of what the next TT is going to be like on the road, done by independent journalists I'd consider waiting until the new Mk3 was available. But given that for the same price as the TT config that I have in mind (S-Line Quattro) I can get a Golf R which is already out in the wild and there's not a peep in terms of driving reports of the Mk3, I am seriously giving the Golf my attention in terms of 'scoping out my next car' rather than hanging on and on.

I agree that the TTS should be pretty stunning based on how well the Golf R performs (and the S3, though strangely that doesn't seem to drive as well according to reviews). However, it's probably going to cost £36k and up, considerably more than the Golf. On paper even the non-S petrol quattro Mk3 version should be an excellent performer and a good drive too if all the hype about a rejigged haldex is true but I'm not going to commit to a purchase and a lengthy wait based on specs.

Another factor to consider is the total newness of the Mk3. I'm worried that all sorts of niggles may crop up, especially in the early production runs. That would make waiting another year or so after it's available seem to be the prudent thing to do but I doubt I am going to wait until potentially 2016.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

TortToise said:


> I agree that the TTS should be pretty stunning based on how well the Golf R performs (and the S3, though strangely that doesn't seem to drive as well according to reviews). However, it's probably going to cost £36k and up, considerably more than the Golf. On paper even the non-S petrol quattro Mk3 version should be an excellent performer and a good drive too if all the hype about a rejigged haldex is true but I'm not going to commit to a purchase and a lengthy wait based on specs.
> 
> Another factor to consider is the total newness of the Mk3. I'm worried that all sorts of niggles may crop up, especially in the early production runs. That would make waiting another year or so after it's available seem to be the prudent thing to do but I doubt I am going to wait until potentially 2016.


Interestingly, the latest reviews of the S3 by both Evo and Autocar give it some positive comments on handling. The problem with the S3 or TTS is that Audi wants to hold something back for the RS models - VW doesn't have this problem with the R so it has all the best chassis engineering in it.

I too would be cautious about buying a new TT on day 1, but again thankfully not an issue for me personally.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

dbm said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that the TTS should be pretty stunning based on how well the Golf R performs (and the S3, though strangely that doesn't seem to drive as well according to reviews). However, it's probably going to cost £36k and up, considerably more than the Golf. On paper even the non-S petrol quattro Mk3 version should be an excellent performer and a good drive too if all the hype about a rejigged haldex is true but I'm not going to commit to a purchase and a lengthy wait based on specs.
> ...


There's going to be nigh on 100bhp between the TTS & RS so Audi don't need to hold anything back... There just needs to be a general rightness about the handling of the TT range. Audi can sprinkle some extra finesse and fair dust on the RS that the TTS doesn't get and there you have it... The way it's always been done, the way all manufacturers do with range toppers.


----------



## TT_Tim (Mar 14, 2014)

dbm said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > I'm reading a lot of positive stuff about the Golf R on the web and may well progress with sussing that out for my next choice of car instead of waiting around for the Mk3, if I don't start seeing more Mk3 hard facts and hands-on tests soon.
> ...


I hope the MK7 Golf has improved in quality over the MK6. The materials used are of high quality but the fitting together is shocking, my car (GTD) has more rattles and creaks than any car I have previously owned. There are plenty of complaints on the forums regarding this, and It will be a long time before I go back to the brand. I have never owned an Audi, but I am hoping their quality control is better than VW as they are more premium brand.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

TT_Tim said:


> I hope the MK7 Golf has improved in quality over the MK6. The materials used are of high quality but the fitting together is shocking, my car (GTD) has more rattles and creaks than any car I have previously owned. There are plenty of complaints on the forums regarding this, and It will be a long time before I go back to the brand. I have never owned an Audi, but I am hoping their quality control is better than VW as they are more premium brand.


Unfortunately all cars can have rattles, and the stiffer the chassis the more likely it becomes...

Certainly the acid test of whether I could buy a Golf would be sitting in one - my hope is that the new generation Golf is at least as good as my current RS3. I wouldn't expect it to be as good as the new TTS or S3, however.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

TT_Tim said:


> dbm said:
> 
> 
> > TortToise said:
> ...


Not in my experience unfortunately. 
I have a 2012 Mk 6 Golf GTi and a TT


----------



## TT_Tim (Mar 14, 2014)

> Not in my experience unfortunately.
> I have a 2012 Mk 6 Golf GTi and a TT


Hopefully the extra torsional rigidity of the new MQB platform in the MK7 and new TT will help.


----------

